# Making a Spec Book



## Chef Andy (Jul 19, 2016)

So, I need to make a menu spec book at the place I'm working at.

Does anyone have any recommendations for software that could help with this? I could just do it in something like optimum control, but the place is small and we don't really need something with that many different functions. 

We just need the spec book so that recipes are standardized, not for inventory control.

I could do it in something like microsoft word i guess, but I'm wondering if there's something that would be easier.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 19, 2016)

Might want to PM ChefCosta, as I believe he was doing something similar recently.


----------



## Chef Andy (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks! Will do.


----------

